# salt truck street art!:)



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

We had some snow Saturday morning, and as the salt truck was finishing up and leaving my court I looked out the window and saw this! A cool double heart made by the tires...just in time for Valentine's Day. Pretty neat huh??
I grabbed my camera and took a picture before another car came along and ruined it.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Isn't wonderful to find art in unexpected places? Maybe he is a secret admirer? :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

tooo cool.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The salt guy loves you or whimsy . That is so cool but I cant figure out how he did it.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

that is delightful! (and no yellow snow!)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't figure out how he did it....wish I had looked out the window while he was actually doing it.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow. That's very creative on his part. Think he's trying to tell you something?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> Wow. That's very creative on his part. Think he's trying to tell you something?


Well...We just celebrated our 45th wedding anniversary last week and I'm 64 years old..but if I have a secret salt truck driver admirer then I'm thrilled as can be! LOL He is probably more then half my age, but hey what the heck!:whoo: ( Just Kidding)


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

That is SO cool!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LIKE!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome! Love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

very cool


----------

